# Shock Rocker Axle Absolut SX löst sich nicht



## Wallerama (22. Juli 2012)

Huhu,

hab mir gerade direkt von Commencal den 2010er absolut sx rahmen bestellt. Teile sind auch schon alle da. Jetzt wollte ich den Dämpfer einbauen, aber die "Achse" löst sich nicht. Die M6 Schraube dreht sich ohne Probleme, das Gegenstück bewegt sich aber keinen Millimeter...

Hat da jemand einen Trick wie ich die lösen kann?

Besten Gruß,

Hendrik


----------

